
Social sharing service Buffer has been hacked, pauses all shares temporarily - uladzislau
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2013/10/26/social-sharing-service-buffer-hacked-pauses-shares-temporarily/
======
kmfrk
Already discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6618915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6618915).

~~~
scribu
Erm... you posted a link to the current story, not to a different one.

~~~
pyre
Probably meant this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6618689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6618689)

------
abuehrle
I don't have any experience with Buffer, but it's refreshing to see the HN
community react (mostly) with concern and support.

I hope you guys recover fully.

------
xwowsersx
I'm confused. I should be revoking access for both Twitter and FB or...? (I
haven't had any spam posts...yet)

~~~
morgante
At this point, they've disabled all sharing so you're probably okay. Just be
extra vigilant until the issue is fully resolved.

------
morgante
Definitely feel sorry for the Buffer team. They're great guys and built a
great service—getting social media security right is hard.

Though this does confirm that there's some value in my latest project of
making your social media profiles more secure:
[http://socialsecurity.io](http://socialsecurity.io)

------
ivanbrussik
thank god it was spam, and not pr0n. also thank god I use hootsuite.

------
OoTheNigerian
I got an email stating.

All updates have been paused.

Passwords and payment information have NOT been compromised.

\--

It would be sorted out in a bit.

